# Restauration Ipad



## FG7754 (17 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Désirant éventuellement revendre mon Ipad 2, j'aurais aimé connaître comment effectuer une restauration totale (effacement de mes données ET de mon jailbreak) afin de redonner un Ipad type sortie d'usine mais également savoir comment faire une restauration partielle (effacement de mes données MAIS conservation du jailbreak).

Merci de vos conseils


----------

